# Help with routines



## lilaboo (May 22, 2013)

So I have lost a lot of weight, I was a total fat bloater so far I have lost 7 nearly 8 stone in weight around another stone/2 stone to go (hard to tell when you are putting on muscle mass).



Ermm some before and after, though need to do a more recent I currently sit at around 11.5 stone (still overweight I know but getting there)

I lost the weight through diet, I did the dreaded Cambridge diet of 500 calories a day and mainly cardio (occasionally braving some of the weight machines) until 7 months ago when I got into weight training with my then boyfriend and loved it.

I am now having to train alone and wondered if anyone had any good exercises/routines to share to help tone and define more than grow. I have major problem areas in tummy, upper arms etc usual girl sticking spots. At the moment I tend to do Cardio for 30 - 45 minutes a day then

Monday - Leg Press, Leg Extensions and Leg Curls all in pyramids. (i stay away from squats as i suck at them and go over my toe too much).

Tuesday - Shoulder press, flys, tricep extension, curls and some bench press if i can get near the smith machine.

Wednesday - I swim

Thursday - Lat pull down, dead lifts, rows

Friday - extra cardio and some sit ups/crunches

Saturday - long cardio session and a swim

Sunday off.

I don't know what i should change or add in, plus I am still learning and now being alone i cant do things like skull crushers etc. Any help would be mucho appreciated


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Get squatting. I was shocking at them at first but they are a MUST for all women! You will get better with practise. Also... probably going against the grain here but u don't need to do that much cardio. Do 2 or 3 hiit sessions a week + weights and youll be fine.


----------



## lilaboo (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, I used cardio for the fat burning element and also some a little stress relief. I need some good squat training.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Where in Reading do you train? I managed to get my wife squatting with a semi decent form fairly quickly. I am over in Woodley, but actually just train at home as have not found a decent gym near me.

Your best bet is to post up a video of your form and we can provide some pointers from their.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wide stance power squats are a must .


----------



## lilaboo (May 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Where in Reading do you train? I managed to get my wife squatting with a semi decent form fairly quickly. I am over in Woodley, but actually just train at home as have not found a decent gym near me.
> 
> Your best bet is to post up a video of your form and we can provide some pointers from their.


Oh I train at nuffield for my sins... i will do when i get brave to show them, bit hard to get a video in the gym.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Fook me you did well with the weight lose....well done:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well done 7 stone is immense


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Great achievement well done indeed your looking good.


----------



## athlon70 (Jan 11, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Get squatting. I was shocking at them at first but they are a MUST for all women! You will get better with practise. Also... probably going against the grain here but u don't need to do that much cardio. Do 2 or 3 hiit sessions a week + weights and youll be fine.


agree 100%


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

if you struggle with normal barbell squats, have you got a smith machine you could try them in?


----------

